# Algae on Plants



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

I wrote earlier with my algae problems...here is a picture of my glossostigma with the problem I was refering to. If someone can help me diagnose this problem and further treat it I would be much obliged...ps, this is happening to other plants as well.

I was thinking about putting a number of Amano and Rainbow shrimp in the tank to fix this problem...what do you all think.
And sorry it's a little under exposed.










3 SAEs (2 are bigger ~ 3 in. long)
1 Otto
3 Bleeding Heart Tetras
2 German Blue Rams
1 Ghost Knife


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

What you have appears to be BBA. BBA does not go away on it's own, it needs to be removed. You can either remove the affected leaves or look into using Flourish Excel. Do a search for an Excel post by Simpte27 for more info on using excel to rid plants of BBA.

Try upping your CO2 levels. The advice given by everyone in your last post about aglae problems applies to this also. Excel, shrimp or fish are not a cure to algae. They may help, but they will not normally solve your problem. You need to look for the cause (low CO2) and remedy that.


----------

